# Article on ToP



## amolitor (Jan 14, 2014)

Mike over at The Online Photographer has written a really nice piece on prints, and what they mean, and so on. It's a philosophical piece, not a technical one.

The Online Photographer: Open Mike: The Print Under the Whatever-It's-Called


----------



## Tiller (Jan 14, 2014)

It's an interesting read. A little roundabout way to reach his main point, but enjoyable.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 14, 2014)

amolitor said:


> Mike over at The Online Photographer has written a really nice piece on prints, and what they mean, and so on. It's a philosophical piece, not a technical one.
> 
> The Online Photographer: Open Mike: The Print Under the Whatever-It's-Called



So it's one of those, if a print falls in the woods and there is no one there to hear it deals? Lol - that's cool, I'll check it out.  Thanks!


----------

